# حمل التلمود باللغة العربية - ترجمة متن التلمود (المشنا) ست أجزاء كاملة



## Molka Molkan (21 يوليو 2012)

حمل التلمود باللغة العربية
ترجمة متن التلمود (المشنا) ست أجزاء كاملة


*01 - الزروع**
 02 - الأعياد
 03 - النساء
 04 - الأضرار
 05 - المقدسات
 06 - الطهارات
*

 تقديم: محمد خليفة حسن
 ترجمة، تحقيق: مصطفى عبد المعبود​

http://www.4shared.com/office/dW2_IxM3ba/06_-_.html


----------



## رامي-777 (22 يوليو 2012)

كثير قيم والي منيح  ان متوفر في اللغه العربيه  جار التحميل
 ربنا يبارك


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يوليو 2012)

*شو هو التلمود؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل هو فلكلور يهودى؟
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 يوليو 2012)

مكتوب في الكتاب..


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*للرفع .......*


----------



## issak (21 يناير 2014)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يناير 2014)

سيعاد رفع الروابط قريبا جدا (ربما اليوم)


----------



## e-Sword (22 يناير 2014)

*فى ترجمة للتلمود باللغة العربية و اعتقد انها جديدة و كاملة 
التلمود البابلى للمؤسسة الاردنية للبحوث و الابحاث يا ريت يتصور او ينزل على الانترنت
https://www.facebook.com/BabylonianTalmud
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 يناير 2014)

تم تغيير الروابط مع تصغير أحجام الملفات مع الحفاظ على الجودة...


----------

